# What to wear handing out Resumes ?!



## christinakate (Sep 17, 2009)

Alright so, looking for a new job. Starbucks part-time was driving me insane. So im looking for something in retail, but how should I dress ? Just handing out Resumes, all im getting from websites and such is " DRESS PANTS, DRESS SUIT " Alright, i get thats appropriate but for the more teenage trendy stores, where people wear what they sell to work. Shouldn't i be dressing more dressy-casual, rather then all out dress suit kinda thing ?


HEEEEELP


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 17, 2009)

it really depends on the store. Ie ifyour applying to American Eagle or Abercrombie just skinny jeans and a plaid shirt. 
Something like the gap nice dress pants and a sweater....


just wear what they sell. I dont know if you feel like it, but maybe bring one change of clothes with you. Like start off in your dressy clothes and keep the more casual ones in your purse. Change into them for the other stores. It sounds like a pain in the ass, but if the manager remembers your look the part theyre more willing to call you back!!

I used to work at american eagle, and this guy came in and applied in the a three peice suit. He did not get called back. He got called crazy.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 17, 2009)

i think it's appropriate to dress in a similar style to the store you are giving your resume out at. for example, for forever 21, you could wear a cute flowy top with some leggings and boots. get what i mean? good luck!


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 19, 2009)

I live in Canada, and i've been job hunting twice in my life. Both times, it was spring time so a little chilly. I wore a pencil skirt with a nice white blouse and a trench coat, with fun accessories and nice shoes... Nothing too straight but still nice and professional... Keep in mind i was looking for a job in retail too, and i was a teenager... Both times I got a job within 2 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope this helps!!


----------



## metal_romantic (Sep 22, 2009)

Err on the dressy side ;-) Dressing up a bit can give you that extra boost of confidence.

It does depend on the store you're applying at, as you want to look like you belong in their store. Make sure you wear something that makes you feel like "you" though, or you will feel uncomfortable and it will show.

If you're on Specktra and posting this question, it means you take pride in your appearance, so I'm sure you will make a good choice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Make sure you smile and tell them you would love to "join their team"- they will be looking for friendly team-players. It sometimes pays to ask if you can introduce yourself to the manager. It may not be possible but if you can, it will make a good impression. If they say they are hiring and don't say they will call you, let them know that you will call them to follow up (and follow through! hehe)

Most importantly, don't stress! They may not be hiring, or you may not get to speak to anyone with "power", so don't worry too much about how you look.

Good luck and let us know how you go!


----------



## metal_romantic (Sep 26, 2009)

How did you go?


----------

